#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Should I use Wordpress or Joomla to build my website?

## Bhavya

Friends,


I want to build a website and create its content onto a CMS. I know Joomla is more sophisticated and i think word press is simpler to use. 
But i don't know which one is best for me.


should I choose Joomla or Wordpress? And why?

----------


## Moana

> Friends,
> 
> 
> I want to build a website and create its content onto a CMS. I know Joomla is more sophisticated and i think word press is simpler to use. 
> But i don't know which one is best for me.
> 
> 
> should I choose Joomla or Wordpress? And why?


*Both platforms are renowned for their ease-of-use, extensive customization opportunities, and active communities. While WordPress and Joomla have their respective pros and cons, they can both be employed to build modern, feature-filled 
*

----------


## Bhavya

> *Both platforms are renowned for their ease-of-use, extensive customization opportunities, and active communities. While WordPress and Joomla have their respective pros and cons, they can both be employed to build modern, feature-filled 
> *


Thanks for Sharing this information Shivani,What would you prefer joomla or wordpress?

----------

